# Immigration Attorney



## callalilas (Sep 19, 2014)

My daughter and I wish to live in northern Italy - Vicenza. We are both certified TESOL teachers. We need help in obtaining a visa that will allows us to stay longer than the 90 days allowable with our U.S. passports. Does anyone know a good immigration attorney in Verona, Venice or Vicenza that can assist us?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't see this happening.

TESOL certification is almost certainly not enough to get either of you a work visa, let alone both of you. You each stand a much higher chance of discovering a whirlwind romance while on a 90 day tourist visa and marrying a native Italian.

Do you have any Italian blood? Any at all?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most of Europe operate a system whereby they must employ locals, nationals or other EU citizens - unless its a job that they cant find a suitable candidate for. Bear in mind that Europe has an unemployment problem, so thats unlikely.

Jo xxx


----------



## callalilas (Sep 19, 2014)

*No italian heritage*

Thanks for response. We realize what you have stated which is why we are interested in getting recommendation of an Immgration Attorney. We don't have Italian lineage but my qualify for a couple of different types of visa other than a work visa. Again which is why we need advisement of an attorney. Thanks!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh dear...

There are only a couple of visas which might possibly apply. It is highly unlikely, no matter how skilled the attorney, that you might be able to successfully claim you are trying to escape a civil war zone or political oppression, for example.

As US citizens, that leaves you with, 

1) Elective Residency: You will need to prove that you have on the order of $35,000 stable and permanent annual income, without working, or the wealth equivalent. Presuming that your daughter is over the age of 18, she would need to prove the same. If you were able to obtain ER visas, you would not be permitted to work legally in Italy, nor anywhere else ("working remotely") while on Italian soil.

2) Subordinate work visa (you work for someone else): as discussed already, highly unlikely, especially for the both of you. Work visas are nearly impossible to obtain unless you have a very highly specialized and needed skill. Think nuclear physicist, for example.

3) Self-employment visa: You need a business plan with a high likelihood of success, the potential to provide employment for a fair number of local citizens, financial backing, etc.

4) Study visa: Requires enrollment in a university-level course of study and the visa is good only slightly longer than the study period.

And, honestly, I don't see much else that might work for you. Luigi Paiano has made quite a name for himself in Italian citizenship cases; perhaps he can direct you to an immigration attorney with similar success. Find him at Italian Citizenship


I suggest you also review Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti


----------

